# UK Glamour: I recently shot my second PlayBoy cover! NSFW



## UKGlamour (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello! My name is Mick Capture and I have been a glamour photographer for a long time now at UK Glamour. Fortunately for me I have been lucky enough to do *TWO PlayBoy photo-shoots* now! 

For a _Glamour Photographer in London_ THIS IS THE JACKPOT and I am so proud to have been able to take part. 

Do you like my latest shoot?






_To follow my work feel free to see my gallery here: _Glamourlondonphotography.co.uk/portfolio,photography

_Alternatively read my latest blogs: _
Glamourlondonphotography.wordpress.com


----------

